# Shark fishing platform for truck



## sharp (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, looking for some ideas on building a fishing platform for the back of my truck. I was thinking platform, 5' above bed like a material rack, 32" rail with rod racks on the side (or should it be the front?). On the side, I could have 3 rods deployed and keep space. Any pictures? Anybody have problems with their design? Seen a few on PINS but didn't get a picture. Maybe a bench seat to help with the fight. Thanks for any ideas, pictures, feedback. Looking for a Big shark next July....


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

i would like to see a pic of that


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

i would like to see a pic of that


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

i would like to see a pic of that


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you wanna see a pic?


----------



## lemon (Jun 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> you wanna see a pic?


looks like he wants to see a pic.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some of y'all have seen that truck Chris Sessons(sp?) uses down on PINS big shark fishing. 

It had a platform over the bed with high rod holders on the rail around this platform. He would place a hammock under the platform to swing in the breeze. 

Only problem he had was with his Pit Bulls - mean SOBs. Maybe they did not like the set up.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> you wanna see a pic?


Naw, not really. LMAO......................................later,DAve


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

Maybe you can get some ideas from this.


----------



## 8anbait (Sep 22, 2004)

thats awsum ill try and get a pic of my friends when he comes back down but he has a chair that he made that fits his hitch also..


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I used to own a truck that had a platform. It had a ladder and rod holders you raised for shark fishing. It kept your lines up high and had holders built underneath it to haul rods.

I bought it from someone I fished with and who was a friend of Makorod.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Check it out, OLD SCHOOL SHARK TRUCK


----------



## drifterdave (Sep 19, 2004)

I have had this truck for almost 5 years now, just because of the great potential as a beach fishing machine. This winter she is going to get a deck built on top of the rack,cause this coming spring I am moving home to Corpus Christi, and those slick summer days with my yak on the rack, will make the 5 years worth of my wifes *****in about that ugly truck in the yard all worth it!


----------

